# skate style helmet for long skinny head.



## bunce (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey guys.
I look like an absolute tool in helmets . I'm looking for a dirt/skate style helmet. 
Anyone have any experience finding one for skinny heads? perhaps a helmet that is pretty thin?
Maybe I'm clutching at straws, but any help to stop me literally looking like a d!ck would be good.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Amauri (Mar 6, 2010)

Get a downhill helmet.


----------



## bunce (Apr 29, 2009)

too hot mate, and I won't be using it for downhill.


----------



## Amauri (Mar 6, 2010)

I want one of these:

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/product/HM_MET_PARACHUTE_BLACK.html?action=currency&id=USD

I don't downhill but i do go down hills and if i take a spill id feel more comfortable doing it in that i like my teeth and chin and face :thumbsup:


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

you look weird to your self looking at your self with a helmet but not to othere people i remember when i started riding i thought i looked weird.but after a while you just get used to your look.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I'll tell you a little secret. We all look like dorks wearing helmets. Some make us look more like mushroom heads than others. 

Get over it, find a helmet that fits your noggin properly and avoid mirrors while wearing it.


----------



## bunce (Apr 29, 2009)

looking around, not finding much but it looks like the giro hex has some good coverage on the back. 
Can anyone give feedback as to how it covers compared to a skate helmet?


----------



## JCullen (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't know how it compares to a skate helmet, but I have a pretty round shaped head and it works nicely for me, where others always seemed tight front and back and a little loose on the sides. 

Best bet from where I sit is to go out and try them on. If it doesn't fit right, it might not give you the best protection. If it doesn't feel good, you'll spend more time thinking about how it makes your head feel vs. enjoying the ride. That's why I replaced mine.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

bunce said:


> looking around, not finding much but it looks like the giro hex has some good coverage on the back.
> Can anyone give feedback as to how it covers compared to a skate helmet?


I have a Xen, which from what I can tell is pretty similar to the Hex and the rear coverage is really close to as low as my skate helmet. The main difference is that in the Hex/Xen you can actually hit your head on the ground and live. Skate helmets are just hard hats, they offer little impact protection. Get a Hex, the shape will help you from looking like a ******** and you can actually have some protection to boot. Don't get me wrong, I have a skate helmet, but when I'm really going for it, it's not on my head.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Skate helmets are heavy and poorly ventilated. A Hex will do just fine.


----------



## bunce (Apr 29, 2009)

righto, thanks lads


----------

